# Another successful wheel repair



## SONET (Mar 1, 2002)

rwg said:


> *
> 
> Yes, but we wanted a frame of reference and couldn't get even a hint out of you!! :banghead: Everybody here is smart enough to know that the cost of the job will vary depending on the amount of work required and we have an order of magnitude to start from. *


I certainly wasn't trying to insult your intelligence.

I'm sure you can understand that I didn't want to put Son in a bad position by posting his pricing online, especially because I know our prices weren't the same as he regularly charges (I don't even know what he normally charges to be honest). I've had clients do that to me and I think it's extremely inconsiderate, especially when I end up with unreasonable clients that expect to get some ludicrous rate they 'heard about'.

I figured if anyone _really_ wanted to know, they would simply call Son and find out for themselves how much it costs for their specific needs and location. And I posted his contact information for those interested.

--SONET


----------



## HT (Sep 12, 2002)

rwg said:


> *
> 
> Yes, but we wanted a frame of reference and couldn't get even a hint out of you!! :banghead: Everybody here is smart enough to know that the cost of the job will vary depending on the amount of work required and we have an order of magnitude to start from. For example, we know it's well worth trying if you are considering replacing the wheel. *


I agree with SONET. It would be inconsiderate to Son to quote his price online. Given the quality of Son's work, I think the price he quoted you is very fair. If you need a frame of reference, I suggest calling other wheel repair shops to get a better 'market price' quote for your specific wheel condition.

HT


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

*I will say this about pricing . . .*

Son should be able for sure the beat the $109 that Wheel Collision Center - and he comes to your place! On top of that, if you have Chrome Shadow finish ('01-'02 M Roadsters & Coupes, M5s and e46 M3s) he can match up what just about any other repair shop will tell you they cannot.


----------



## rwg (May 10, 2002)

*Must be a mis-comunication*



SONET said:


> *
> I certainly wasn't trying to insult your intelligence.
> 
> I'm sure you can understand that I didn't want to put Son in a bad position by posting his pricing online, especially because I know our prices weren't the same as he regularly charges (I don't even know what he normally charges to be honest). I've had clients do that to me and I think it's extremely inconsiderate, especially when I end up with unreasonable clients that expect to get some ludicrous rate they 'heard about'.
> ...


I was defending my decision to post the prices Son gave me when I called him. Not attacking your choice not to post them which I respect very much, btw). The quote I posted was his "over the counter" price and I didn't tell him until afterwards where I found his number, so it seemed ok to me. Didn't mean to imply you should have done anything differently and I really, really appreciate getting this guy's name. Even if I do have to go to him. 75 - 100 miles is a bit far to expect even a mobile repair guy to travel . . .


----------



## rwg (May 10, 2002)

HT said:


> *
> 
> I agree with SONET. It would be inconsiderate to Son to quote his price online. Given the quality of Son's work, I think the price he quoted you is very fair. If you need a frame of reference, I suggest calling other wheel repair shops to get a better 'market price' quote for your specific wheel condition.
> 
> HT *


I think I am really bad at this communication by typing thing. I didn't mean frame of reference to compare the quote he gave me to the special group insider we use him a lot price. I meant a frame of reference before I made that call - as in $100 or $1000. I have had bad luck with wheel repair in the past. I am just thrilled to have a recommendation for what appears to be an excellent repair guy at a price point that doesn't justify replacing the wheel.


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Must be a mis-comunication*



rwg said:


> * I really, really appreciate getting this guy's name. Even if I do have to go to him. 75 - 100 miles is a bit far to expect even a mobile repair guy to travel . . . *


I don't think there's any offense taken on the pricing thing  You could try what we do and ask around in your area for other people that need wheel fixing. Have a get together and have him come to get everyone's wheels at one time. I would call him to see what his max range to the south is. You could have the get together in south Orange County or maybe north San Diego County.


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

DINANISR3 said:


> *damn.. i couldnt make it to the hack session.. when is the next one going to be? and do you think Son will be there again? *


Once I get my car back from the dealership for a 4 wheel alignment there isn't anything that needs to be addressed on the car in the near future. If anyone is interested in hosting another techsession, by all means, organize one and I'm sure most of us will show up.

Steve from B&M has expressed some interest at having a session at his work shop. I suggest we take advantage of that for the next session.


----------



## ///M3 Wes (Aug 23, 2002)

*wow!*

anyone know of a place in norcal that can do such an amazing job?


----------



## SONET (Mar 1, 2002)

You might call Son and ask him if he knows anyone up there or even if he ever makes it up there. Otherwise, maybe he will be at TechFest West and it will give you an excuse to come.  Or if you can wait until Bimmerfest, maybe he will be there then... :dunno:

He is quite good at what he does... I really don't think you will get the same results just anywhere.

--SONET


----------



## beauport (Jul 2, 2002)

*Re: wow!*



///M3 Wes said:


> *anyone know of a place in norcal that can do such an amazing job? *


Wes, this place isn't in Ca but they do super work, have a great shipping program and the costs are fair considering the quality of their work. Look here.


----------

